# 3D Modeling programs:Blender or Metaseq?



## BloodySpade (May 8, 2015)

There's so many out there but I can't seem to figure out what to get. I've been looking into Blender or Metasequoia. The only thing I have now is PMXe and MMD. But I want to make models from scratch and without a base. Blender is free but supposedly it's super complicated and Metaseq costs $45 dollars but is easier. I want it to be able to convert into .pmd format when I export it. I've never used either before and I don't know what to get...If you guys know anything or any other programs at all please let me know!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've never heard of Metasequoia. I learnt to use Maya first and to be honest I really don't like Blender but it is free and it's also free to use the stuff you make in it for commercial stuff.

What will you be using it for?


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

Eh, I'd say just get good with Blender. I don't like it at all myself but I worked at it for a couple weeks once and you can eventually get a bit used to it (of course I already knew 3ds max at that point so it would take you longer). Just watch lots of tutorial videos for it. I would recommend 3ds max but unless you do the shady stuff or can get the student version it is stupid overpriced. Same with Maya. The cheap modeling programs generally aren't good, with Blender being quite a bit better than them (if you can get used to the ****ty interface).


----------

